# David Brown 50D in Finland



## DavidB (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's my video about David Brown 50D restored by finnish guy.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9gLQqkbrWA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9gLQqkbrWA[/ame]

The sound of the old DB 6 cylinder is just incredible! Some parts of the tractor (eg. mudguards) are made by the owner himself.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DavidB (Feb 6, 2015)

We are propably doing another video when the owner gets original front wheels and side panels for the tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool old tractor. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well if that doesn't make one start drooling nothing will...nice...very nice.


----------

